# Prescription charges??



## x-stacey-x (Mar 6, 2011)

Hi ladies, I've just read something that has worried me slightly. When you are having IVF on the NHS do you have to pay for all your drugs during down regging & stimming or are they given to you as part of the treatment? I have never thought to ask about this! I've just seen how much some drugs cost & I'm shocked & quite concerned now. Any help would be great xx


----------



## Jennyloola (Aug 2, 2010)

Hi!

At my clinic (Barts) we just had to pay the prescription charge. i.e about £7 per drug. I had to collect down reg drugs, stim drugs, trigger and crinone gel so my first charge was £28. However I bought a 3 month prescription pre pay which was £28 and then any other top ups or my post EC antibiotics I've needed during that 3 month period have been free. 

That is all you should pay for on NHS as far as I'm aware. 

Hope that helps. Good luck!

xx


----------



## Footsie (Apr 16, 2010)

Hi Stacey,

I am on my first IVF cycle (stimming) and I have not paid a prescription charge. My drugs were ordered by the nurses and delivered to my house so I didnt have to go to the pharmacy. 
I think it depends on the clinic.

xxx


----------



## lconn (Sep 4, 2009)

what should happen is if you are private (excluding treatment) you pay the retail price of the drugs plus vat.If you are funded by nhs (for ivf) but work then youd pay the current prescription charge of each drug but if you dont work because you claim some kind of benefit or have some kind of exemption then  you dont have to pay the precription charge coz youd be able to fill the back of the precription in.Any patients who are treated by the nhs such as hospital or doctor and are given a prescription to take to the chemist/pharmacy.They will be asked by these to fill back in but if they cant tick anything this is usually because they work and unfortunately this will mean paying the current px charge for EACH item.So it also works with fertility treatment.


----------

